# 2013 Xmas Thread



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

The all in one thread... 

What are you hoping for? 

What did you get for someone that will put a smile on their face? 

(post presentpocalypse) what did you actually get? 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

What are you hoping for? I'm hoping for a drama free holiday.

What did you get for someone that will put a smile on their face? Got hubby a subscription to a beer of the month club. Like the jelly of the month club, it's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

A career in LE. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

USAF286 said:


> A career in LE.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coal

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

USAF286 said:


> A career in LE.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAAAA!!

Santa doesn't deliver that. Believe me. Can't even get the damn standings for the MSP... *grumble grumble*


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Santa wants to give me a gallon of restaurants grade Open Pit BBQ sauce, and a MUVI action camera... and maybe pair of mechanix gloves 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> Why don't you just ask *Mex*hanixman?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had no idea he was Mexican.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm hoping for some donations for my neighborhood enforcement patrol.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Asked/hoping for: Misc. things, for rotc and school mainly
gave: Participated in an international Secret Santa

PS. Who's family is this here?




Merry Christmas to all (including some of your scrooges)


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

I want a hippopotamus for Christmas.......................


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Added Mrs Xmas jammies to my list 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I am HOPING for CHANGE! Real change.....dont throw a hand full of nickels and dimes at me.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Found my son collectors edition of Halo 3 in mint condition for 5 bucks. He's going to be psyched 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

My Christmas Wish List&#8230;..


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Something along these lines will be fine


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Tuna said:


> View attachment 2967
> Something along these lines will be fine


I've always wanted a cool watch like that!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

visible25 said:


> I've always wanted a cool watch like that!


 Didn't notice the watch. I was drooling over the beer.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*A Cops Christmas*

*



*


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> *A Cops Christmas*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


When you think of it, the things we see and do on this job are really pretty amazing, don't you think? When I look back on these things in my 25+ year career so far, I'm proud to have had the privilege to experience them.

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Most of my shopping, actually I believe ALL of my shopping is done. Christmas morning me and the shift are having a brief Choir Practice then off to our respective homes for the day's celebrations, then we'll all go to bed (separate locations of course) just to go back and do it again Christmas night. Being a campus cop has some serious advantages this time of year. With the university totally SHUT DOWN for the week, we're blessed to have almost no one around. Sure there are loads of people in the various apartment buildings the university owns (and plenty of buildings for some last minute shopping by criminals), but all in all, it's like a paid vacation.

Here's wishing you all the Very *MERRIEST OF CHRISTMASES* in case I can't get on line in the next two days.

This lovely lady can convey my wishes better than me though, so, TAKE IT---------


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Shopping, wrapping, labeling. Done. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Forgot to mention: to everyone working, stay safe, your family at home and here at MassCops needs you around for 2014.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

~~ A POLICE OFFICER'S CHRISTMAS PRAYER ~~

Please make this, Lord, a silent night, this one night of the year. No sirens wailing through the dark, no shouts of hate or fear.

No crumpled cars and twisted steel, no blood and tears that spill. No messages of grief to take to homes that suddenly grow still.

Please, King of Peace, no drunken fights that wreck the family tree and all the dreams of some small child who clings, in fear, to me.

Let travelers tread the tinseled streets safe from assault and harm. On this night, this special night, no blue lights, no alarms.

I'd like to be at home, Oh Lord, where spice and cedar scent the air. I hope the children don't wake up until I can be there.

Please make this, Lord, a silent night, no hate, or hurt, or crime. But if this cannot be, Oh Lord, help me get there in time.

Author - Unknown


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

You are never too old for coloring books! At least not for those:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1477468528/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
http://www.amazon.com/Sex-Position-Coloring-Book-Playtime/dp/1612432409/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_d_3

Yankee Swap will be interesting this year


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

For The Kids

*NORAD is tracking Santa in 3D*

_Posted: Dec 04, 2013 7:54 AM EST _
Wednesday, December 4, 2013 7:54 AM EST</em>
_Updated: Dec 23, 2013 10:34 AM EST _
Monday, December 23, 2013 10:34 AM EST</em>
By NBC 10 News



*NORAD 3D Santa Tracker*
On Christmas Eve you'll be able to follow Santa on the NORAD tracking platform closer than ever before.
A 3D globe will let you pinch and zoom to track St. Nick's whereabouts in real time.
And this year, Santa will have some extra security on Christmas Eve, a few U.S. military fighter jets.
While the jets have been flying with Santa for a while, this is the first year there has been criticism.
But U.S. Navy Capt. Jeff Davis, a NORAD spokesman, said he understands the critics' point of view but disagrees.
Davis said the fighter escort is nothing new. NORAD began depicting jets accompanying Santa and his reindeer in the 1960s, he said.
The site is touch enabled and on Dec. 24th when NORAD starts tracking Santa, you will be able to follow his journey on the 3D globe and pinch and zoom your way to his many destinations.
Tracking Santa site is live now, with special features such as Santa's village, but St. Nick's journey doesn't begin until Christmas eve.
Microsoft partnered with the North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD), which has tracked Santa for 59 years.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*From Our House To Yours*

*







*


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Bump for my brothers and sisters working late, getting home early, or missing out. Merry Christmas 

Meeting Santa around 2330 to finish up.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone! Stay safe.

xx


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Santa explosion


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Saw this early today near Kettle Cove Magnolia. 13 degrees and a howling wind. Kinda gave me reason to be out there. Merry Christmas to all and those still working stay safe. I just finished at 1430 and now going to rumage through the bar fridge and see what surprises me.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas guys/gals.

Be safe out there


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Mechanix Gloves. Thanks Dad


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Dan Stark said:


> Mechanix Gloves. Thanks Dad


... and slow cooker?


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

FTH said:


> ... and slow cooker?


Deep fryer. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Merry Christmas, everyone. Be safe.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dan Stark said:


> Mechanix Gloves. Thanks Dad


Can't tell what style those are but I got the MPACT 1's about a month ago, and I love them!

following the original format of the topic: 
I got some stuff for ROTC (Including Nike Combat Boots -amazingly comfortable), money towards the FID card, some clothes (and socks, which i ASKED for)

What'd everyone else get? Hope you stayed safe!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Under Armor with a side of Under Armor with Under Armor dressing, complete with Under Armor for dessert.

Lots of Cold Gear.

I also got an FU letter on Christmas Eve, was definitely looking forward to that.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Also landed a PowerPoint projector, outdoor research hat, and electric air compressor for armory. 

And... who the FUCK launches FU letters in time for Xmas. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Bolt Carrier Group and Lower Parts Kit for my new upper. And sometimes I think my lady reads over my shoulder because she's sending me to the Tactical EMS class in April that IrishPride posted and I said was out of my price range.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Google Chromecast, a pair of Snap-on work stools, snazzy socks, two shirts, a gift card for a massage, a light up dog collar, some scratch tickets, a book about people that spoil their dogs, and a poop bag holder for my dog's collar with his name on it (yes, that one was over the top).

One of the stools will be going back since I really only need one...the money will then go towards getting one of these:

http://inlinefabrication.com/collections/levers/products/ergo-roller-lever-for-the-hornady-lnl-ap


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Gift card to Four Seasons and Dicks WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

visible25 said:


> Can't tell what style those are but I got the MPACT 1's about a month ago, and I love them!
> 
> following the original format of the topic:
> I got some stuff for ROTC (Including Nike Combat Boots -amazingly comfortable), money towards the FID card, some clothes (and socks, which i ASKED for)
> ...


They are just the 'new' mechanix original.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

You think you guys know hell? You think you've BTDT? 

YOU. DON'T. KNOW.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

My kids had the original Furbies. I don't know about the new ones, but the original ones were really obnoxious. I remember turning on the light in their play room one day and it was enough to set them all off. That's when we discovered that they take "special" batteries that have to be ordered all the way from Japan and take weeks to arrive.  Yes, it was mean and yes they figured out I was lying to them but it was worth a try.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Dan Stark said:


> You think you guys know hell? You think you've BTDT?
> 
> YOU. DON'T. KNOW.


Oh, NO!!! The horror! Cut the wire!  Seriously ...


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

You are all going to share my horror. They take virtual dumps on furby app.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

mtc said:


> Just make sure you're allowed to use them - my son has them for active duty and loves them - but during training - they were NOT allowed !!
> Check first - hoping you can use them - they're amazingly light and comfy!


I'll keep that in mind for the future (for other items) but our equipment supply had a few pairs they gave to some cadets, and most other people bought them for themselves and haven't had any issues -But thanks for the heads-up


----------

